# Best product to removal wheel weight adhesive?



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Whilst cleaning the inside of my rims, prior to getting new tyre fitted next week, I have come across area where previous wheel weight have been stuck to the inner rim. This adhesive residue don't want to budge - any ideas on what to use on it?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Never had any residue the AG Tar remover wont shift here.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cheers Rich, I have that on the shelf, so will give it a go


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Rich said:


> Never had any residue the AG Tar remover wont shift here.


I have to agree AG Tar & Adhesive Remover No.21 shifts most things.

A great product.

Dave


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks guys for the pointer. The AG Tar Remover did the job without any problem. I just used the retail stuff as that is what I had, is the pro version better? The reason I ask is that my silver Audi RS2 loves to coat its lower half in tar - it's the 375bhp, 4wd and fat tyres ripping up the road. 
I find using the AG tar remover on the sills, rear bumper behind the rear wheel arch, and lower door panels beneath the trim strip is much quicker than spending ages trying to clay it all off. I seem to need to do this regularly despite putting protection back on afterwards.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Autosmart Jelsol is fantastic for removing wheel weight adhesive. It's an aerosol gelling solvent. Simply spray on, leave for five minutes or so (as it's a gel it clings to vertical surfaces) and then simply wipe away.

The last time I had my tyres changed the monkey fitting them only took the weight off - the rubber pad and the adhesive remained. In the past I've had to continually wipe it over and over again with a "conventional" solvent - with Jelsol it couldn't be easier.

Definitely something I'll be keeping in the garage for the foreseeable future.

Ben


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Thanks guys for the pointer. The AG Tar Remover did the job without any problem. I just used the retail stuff as that is what I had, is the pro version better? The reason I ask is that my silver Audi RS2 loves to coat its lower half in tar - it's the 375bhp, 4wd and fat tyres ripping up the road.
> I find using the AG tar remover on the sills, rear bumper behind the rear wheel arch, and lower door panels beneath the trim strip is much quicker than spending ages trying to clay it all off. I seem to need to do this regularly despite putting protection back on afterwards.


AFAIK the product is the same for consumer and trade just in larger sizes.

Ben sounds well handy.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ben, might see if I can get some Jelsol from the local Autosmart man. Sounds like useful stuff.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

The guy that balanced my alloys used petrol to clean the residue off. I was so embarrassed at the state of the alloys behind.


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I have invested in a 2 ton trolley jack and some wheel chocks to take the wheels off on a regular basis.... What do you guys think of axel stands ??


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Much better than leaving it up on the jack for any length of time.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I would never risk jacking up a car and not axle standing it with a wheel off after seeing a car fall off a jack before!


----------

